# St Lucia in the Caribbean



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

My wife is planning our anniversary trip and has gotten excited about St Lucia . We've never been to this island nor have we been to the Caribbean. I know this isn't at the top of the "must see" island list, but my wife is excited so this is where we'll probably go. We're going to be going in October. 

My questions are:

1) Has anyone been to St Lucia?

2) If you have been, what can we expect as far as sights, sounds and food?

3) Where did you stay and would you recommend it?

4) Anything else pro, con or another island you'd recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Trenditional said:


> My wife is planning our anniversary trip and has gotten excited about St Lucia . We've never been to this island nor have we been to the Caribbean. I know this isn't at the top of the "must see" island list, but my wife is excited so this is where we'll probably go. We're going to be going in October.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Comments above. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Haven't been there. Some risk of hurricanes at that time of year.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never been to St. Lucia although we are scheduled to stop there for a day on our cruise over New Years Eve (You'll be back by then). We have been to several other Caribbean Islands though and would be happy to give our experiences on those, but have some questions first.

One question is: What are you looking for?
A. Beach, beach and more beach
B. Beach, nice restaurants and some night life?
C. Beach and spectacular views?
D. Beach and some sightseeing/history?
E. Beach and access to other islands nearby?

Also are you looking for seclusion or excitement? Do you like luxury or "going native"?

Here's my personal run-down on Caribbean spots (YMMV):

Personally, our favorites are the Virgin Islands which provide a great mix. The beaches on St. John are some of the best in the world. The shopping on St. Thomas is, while certainly not "world-class", probably as good as it gets in the Caribbean. It also provides easy access between islands in the USVI and the BVI, most of which are within sight of one-another and ferry trips are fairly quick and reasonably inexpensive.

St. Martin/St. Marteen is an interesting mix with French on one side of the island and Dutch on the other. It has some pretty spectacular views with Mountains in the center of the island and some back roads that are fun to take a jeep up to. There is also Orient Beach (nice!).

St. Barts (we've never been) has the reputation as being the most high brow and luxurious, with high end dining and luxe hotels.

St. Kitts (we were there about 17 years ago, so my information is quite dated) is less developed and more "authentically Caribbean", but has some interesting old sugar plantations, an old English fort, easy access to Nevis, volcanic black sand beaches (on the north side of the island). More cruise ships have started going there since when we were there and they've built several new hotels, so I suspect it has developed more since our trip.

Cayman's are a good place to go get lost for a week. Not much to do but lay on the beach (or scuba and snorkel if you're into either of those). There's a small town on Grand Cayman that has some shopping, but you can pretty much cover the whole town in an afternoon.

Hope you have fun.


----------



## lackspolish (Apr 14, 2005)

Haven't been but heard very good things from those who have. 

Anse Chastenet and Ladera.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Maybe this thread should be in the Travel section. 

I've been to St. Lucia and it's beautiful. Lots of good history, a volcano (of course), restaurants, markets, resorts, etc.

Takes some effort to get there.

I'll look up my trip and try to give you some details later today.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Andy said:


> Maybe this thread should be in the Travel section.
> 
> I've been to St. Lucia and it's beautiful. Lots of good history, a volcano (of course), restaurants, markets, resorts, etc.
> 
> ...


Ooops, sorry if I posted this in the wrong place.

Thank you everyone for the information to this point. We're not looking for the most "touristy" island, but we don't want to climb the trees ourselves to get a cocanut. We'd like seclusion and nice beaches, but if want a little bit of night life it isn't too far away.

I can't remember the name of the hotel my wife is looking at, but the big selling point for her was the individual plunge pools at each room along with the views of the ocean from the patio.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's where we stayed in St. Thomas. Spectacular views from our deck atop a 100 foot cliff, plunge pool, privacy and 24 hour room service...in the form of a refrigerator and a full kitchen. LOL.

https://www.threepalmsvilla.com/


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Details! Sorry I didn't have this before (and I moved this to the Travel Forum).

We stayed at the Wybndham Morgan Bay Resort. Near Castries. Good location and the best thing was the open bar all day!

The Green Parrot restaurant is good and the Snooty Agouti, bar and grill 

Try Carnival Piton beer. The Ladera Resort is nice and a good place for lunch/dinner.


----------

